

Ask HN: How do you recuperate? - domrdy

After long days of working on your startup, weekend coding binges etc., what do you do to get that energy back?<p>Meditating ? Hit the gym ? I&#x27;d appreciate any recommendations!
======
eswat
For me it’s rucking. I live close the Ottawa River. So taking a backpack
filled with bricks, a water bladder and just walking along the river - walking
past the Canadian parliament on the left and viewing Quebec on the right – is
a very calming experience, despite the weight.

------
mkal_tsr
Exercise, meditation, reading, video games, and phone/facetime with non-local
friends. As much as I love losing myself in code, I remind myself the main
reason I made my business was so that I could do it on my terms, and that
means recognizing burn out faster - leaves me less stressed and enjoying my
non working days even more.

------
beobab
Normally, sleep works for me. :)

------
shoo
sleep. exercise. jog. swim in the ocean. cook. spend time with friends.

